# chepstow 's.w.a.r.e' show plz help



## mur67 (Nov 7, 2012)

Any info about the 's.w.a.r.e' show at chepstow race course
And whats going to be there


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

*Sware 2*

For more info go to www.sware.org or facebook at http://www.facebook.com/groups/479394102098636/


----------



## gover (Apr 14, 2013)

www.sware.org.uk


----------

